# Hypo allegenic foods for a sensitive puppy



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

So, Benny's stomach issues are much improved with perscription dog food. The vet said it will take a few weeks, maybe a month, before all of the other stuff is out of his system. His tear stains are beginning to fade as well. 
My research into foods for dogs with allergies has led me to Dick Van Patten's, Wellness Simple, and Eukanuba has a sensitive system formula as well. Who has had experience, or knowledge of any of these. We will have to steer clear of chicken or lamb as a protein source. The Rx food is potato and venison, only 19% protein. When the reactions are clear for a good long while, we will try a commercial "sensitive system" food. I'd love all the feedback I can get.
Thanks guys (and gals)


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I feed London, Dick Van Pattens Natural balance duck & potato, and it has done wonders for her allergies. The tears stains are 100% gone, and her eyes have stopped watering. When I had her on the proplan turkey and barley, I found with her allergies it caused a lot of tear staining.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Libby was fed Wellness simple food solutions from aprox 4-7.5 months becasue we couldn't calm her stomach. We kept having to put her on metronidazole and that was the only thing that stopped it until we found that food. We weened her back onto a regular puppy food at the 7.5 month mark and she has been fine since. The vet talked about perscription food but I wasn't comfortable with the ingredients and decided to do research on my own and that's how I found it. We LOVED how the Wellness worked for Libby!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't know if you can get Wafcol over there - but Holly is on Wafcol Salmon & Potato as she had bad colitis - i know she is a senior but i know they do a puppy version as well. Also James Wellbeloved do Fish and Rice and i have heard good reports from users of that, but again not sure if it is available to you.

Good Luck


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

LibbysMom said:


> Libby was fed Wellness simple food solutions from aprox 4-7.5 months becasue we couldn't calm her stomach. We kept having to put her on metronidazole and that was the only thing that stopped it until we found that food. We weened her back onto a regular puppy food at the 7.5 month mark and she has been fine since. The vet talked about perscription food but I wasn't comfortable with the ingredients and decided to do research on my own and that's how I found it. We LOVED how the Wellness worked for Libby!


Just curious, what is Libby eating now? Do the food allergies go away? What gave you the courage to try regular food again? 
I just invested $66 in perscription food and medication. I hated how lethargic Benny was on Flagyl.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

skeller said:


> Just curious, what is Libby eating now? Do the food allergies go away? What gave you the courage to try regular food again?
> I just invested $66 in perscription food and medication. I hated how lethargic Benny was on Flagyl.


We are not sure if they just "go away" and we still watch her all the time. The vet was actually surprised that it would have been a food allergy so young but she was tested for words and other bacterias multiple times and they were all negative. We currently have her on Merrick Campfire Trout and we just put her on that from their Wilderness Blend. When we put her on a puppy food after the Simple Food Solutions, we put her on Wellness Puppy and we transfered her very slowly. We also are very careful on the treats we give her. If we ever run into problems with her stomach again, we will start back on the Wellness and see how it goes. 

Our vet wouldn't let her stay on the medication for too long at a time but their were some times where there wasn't really any other option because it was bad and we couldn't control her stomach at all. She's only 1 yr old (last week) so I can't really say if she's outgrown whatever her problem was but with having her on that food for a few months, she has been ok!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

California Natural and Nature's Variety also have different protein sources (rabbit, venison, herring, duck and turkey, beef, salmon between the two of them, but some of the Nature's Variety ones have chicken fat in them) ...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I was gonna also say California Natural and Natural Balance seem like good choices for those with allergies. Good luck.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Did a little more research last night, I think California Natural looks good. I like the fact that it was formulated for dogs with sensitivies.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My old dog, Raleigh, develped horrible skin allergies at age 12, 13, and 14. We tried everything, and nothing helped much, until we found California Natural. I cannot even describe how much it helped Raleigh's skin.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> My old dog, Raleigh, develped horrible skin allergies at age 12, 13, and 14. We tried everything, and nothing helped much, until we found California Natural. I cannot even describe how much it helped Raleigh's skin.


We're dealing with more of a gastro issue here, but Benny's skin is quite raw around his rear. He also has tear stains, which I believe is part of the package. He has been on Hill's i/d to treat the diarhea, today we are adding IVD (royal canin perscription) kibble. Hopefully, when all is settled down, we will move on to California Natural Sweet Potato and Venison.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We've had "fun" with Oliver's intestional tract since he was about 7 months old. The vet prescribed "Medical Gastro" & it worked but that's about it - nothing special. We switched him over to Wellness Simple Solutions and, not only did it help his intestines, but we saw an improvement in his coat and general health.

I've been corresponding with the Canadian Wellness group &, due to the success that I've had with their products and the fact that I show the boys, they've agreed to sponsor us by providing the boys their food, treats & training treats! The boys might be used in their advertising as well. Yes, I LOVE Wellness products!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Gwen said:


> We've had "fun" with Oliver's intestional tract since he was about 7 months old. The vet prescribed "Medical Gastro" & it worked but that's about it - nothing special. We switched him over to Wellness Simple Solutions and, not only did it help his intestines, but we saw an improvement in his coat and general health.
> 
> I've been corresponding with the Canadian Wellness group &, due to the success that I've had with their products and the fact that I show the boys, they've agreed to sponsor us by providing the boys their food, treats & training treats! The boys might be used in their advertising as well. Yes, I LOVE Wellness products!


Do you feed Sweet Potato and Venison? My vet suggested that we use the IVD for a while, then switch to Simple Solutions.


----------



## nbloch64 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Help with intestinal issues*

My dog, Jedi, is 6.5 mos old and we have been struggling with coccidia ever since i brought him home from the breeder. I have had him on Metronidazole about 4 times and i dropped off another stool sample this morning that looks to be the same thing so i will probably be putting him back on it today. He seems to bite his back area and hind legs a lot lately, but when i inspect his skin and fur, there is nothing there so i believe it is due to a food allergy. I am also giving him forti-flora every morning with his food (Canidae Chicken and Rice) to help his stomach settle, but i can't seem to help him get completely rid of the coccidia. I am hoping that this is all related to his food being too rich for him and a switch will hopefully settle him. I have been reading and am leaning toward switching him over to the Wellness Simple Food Solutions Venison formula. A vet tech told me today that i should not switch his food without speaking to them, but i know that they are going to recommend something they sell, which has by-products in it and i have no intention of feeding him that food. I feel so bad for him because he had mucous in his stool last night and this morning it was basically a pie so i know he is suffering and i want to help him as soon as i can, effectively. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

We tried Libby on California Natural and it was too rich for her. She also didn't do to well on Canidae and I wished she would have. The Merrick has been good so far but I was so happy with Wellness that I am very tempted to go back. Libby's starting to get "flaky" again and scratching a lot but I can't tell if its wether related allergies or if its the food so we may go back to the Wellness since not only did it calm her stomach but it also made her coat beautiful!


----------



## nbloch64 (Feb 12, 2008)

Did you use the Wellness Simple Foods or another product by Wellness? I was reading on Wellness that the Core is made for 1 yr + dogs, but Jedi will be 7 mos on June 3rd. I talked to my vet and they just confirmed he does not have coccidia, which is fabulous and his stool is clear. However, i know he has allergies so i want to switch him immediately and give him some pumpking to aide in digestion. I read an another site that indicated Wellness Simple does not provide enough meat content in it, as the first product is rice. Is this something that can be fed long term and have you heard of anything related to the comment of not enough meat content? I wonder if mixing the Core and the Simple would provide a more balanced diet, but again, i don't want to make it too rich for him. Is the Core more rich than Canidae?


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

I know the COre is quite rich so you would feed much less. You could mix the two, i don't see why not. I use innova LBP and always throw in a handful of Taste of the WIld bison. She does really well and mix in a teaspoon of organic yogurt. No issues, small firm poops finally.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

SKellar- the wellness swt pot/venison looks like an excellent choice and easy on the gut!!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

gggirl said:


> SKellar- the wellness swt pot/venison looks like an excellent choice and easy on the gut!!


I think so too. Thanks


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

skeller said:


> Do you feed Sweet Potato and Venison? My vet suggested that we use the IVD for a while, then switch to Simple Solutions.


I feed Oliver the Chicken Simple Solutions. I did use the duck & results were good but I must admit that there was a bit of a smell when he got wet.


----------

